# Dual Fuel Range Versus All Gas



## bbutler241 (Jul 12, 2006)

We are in the process ofbuilding a newhouse. WE are going to put in a 48 inch range. It seems everyone is pushing dual fuel ranges, but they are a lot more expensive than all gas. Almost $2,000.00 more. Do I really need dual fuel?


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Need is a relative term. When gas prices started to skyrocket last year I also looked into dual fuel for the near future when we replace our crappy stove! I wanted the efficiency and cost of burning gas on the stove top and the energy efficiency and temperature reliability of electricity in my oven. As it turns out though, the stoves that are coming out now, the gas regulation and cooking is very even and efficient. I also have learned from the Mechanical and Electrical Engineers that I work with in the long run gas is actually cheaper to use than electricity! So that pretty much sealed it for me. If I get a windfall by the time I'm ready to get a new stove, I will go for a big one with gas. If I have to rely on an average (but good average) stove than I am just going with a gas range with at least a 15k BTU burner on it, nothing else will do! (More is BTU's is betterer though!:smiles: )


----------

